# Early scan



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Going from my lmp i thought i was just over 7 weeks pregnant but went for first scan today and they think im only 4weeks! On tummy scan they could only see the sac but on internal there was a dot in the sac.
Had bloods done and havin them done again on thur to see if hcg doubles,im so worried.

Has anyone else been through this and gone on to give birth?x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This happens quite frequently, and it's a good sign that they could see something in the sac.  It's always possible that ovulation and implantation occured later than you thought last month, so will keep my fingers crossed for your bloods,

let me know how you get on,   

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thankyou i will let u know


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi emily my blood result from yesterday is 5541 do you know if this is ok for 4 weeks pregnant?x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

That's brilliant for 4 weeks!! Well done!!!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh good i feel better now thanx   next result tomorrow fingers crossed    I thought it sounded high but i havent a clue.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi emily,

Got my second hcg result today and it has only risen to 6thousand and something and they are not happy with it,doc said it could be ectopi or failing pregnancy  

Im having blood done again 2morra and scan on tues.

But i have read about people with low results going on to have a healthy pregnancy,have you heard anything like this? Thanks maxine.x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh hun, I'm sorry 

While your hcg is rising, there is always hope, although it would be expected to have risen more than that.  The only wu ay to find out is the bloods tomorrow.  I know you want me to say that this happens all them time and things are fine, but you know that I can't, however, there will be people that have had this happen, and gone on to have bloods done that have shot up loads, and so everything been fine. There is always the hope that this may happen for you, I will be thinking about you tomorrow, let me know how you get on,

    

emilycaitlin xxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi emily,

Blood result on sat had fallen by 100 so they said prepare for the worst and asked me if i wanted to get rid i said no.

Had scan today and saw baby and heartbeat and im just under 6weeks! cant believe it,x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh wow!!! That's wonderful!!!! This baby is determined to be here!!! I'm so pleased for you!!! xxxx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thankyou  

They said still be cautious though.x


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi emily,


I was wondering if i can take anything for constipation during pregnancy,im soooo uncomfy.x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You are ok to have lactulose, dried apricots are good too  

emilycaitlin xx


----------

